# Apple veröffentlicht Webbrowser Safari 4



## Newsfeed (9 Juni 2009)

Die neue Ausgabe bringt im Vergleich zur Betaversion vor allem Bugfixes; gegenüber Version 3 bringt der neue Webbrower von Apple unter anderem eine schnellere JavaScript-Engine und Cover Flow für History und Lesezeichen.

Weiterlesen...


----------

